# Surrey Pet Supplies



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

These guys are a joke, I have asked them 3 times to pass on special instructiodns to the courier company, and all 3 times they have not passed on the information!!

Has anyone else had any issues with these, the other thing is the rudeness of the lady that I spoke to I am getting really :censor: off with these guys.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

retri said:


> These guys are a joke, I have asked them 3 times to pass on special instructiodns to the courier company, and all 3 times they have not passed on the information!!
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues with these, the other thing is the rudeness of the lady that I spoke to I am getting really :censor: off with these guys.


 
ordered some stuff a while back. a few things that i needed weren't in stock. didnt get a courtesy call or the opportunity to cancel the order and get it next day from somewhere else, instead, 2 weeks later i got a note packed in the box telling me "half the order was out of stock and i had not been charged for it. hope this is ok...." (rolls eyes)
also the faunarium was badly packed and cracked. figured it wasn't worth sending back so just fixed it with some duck tape.

i also ordered some stuff just before the bank holiday and am still waiting for it to turn up, or at least an email or something to tell me it's on the way or out of stock. not in a huge rush for this stuff so not really a worry but it would be nice to be kept informed.....

they don't have bad prices if you're willing to wait for what u want, just dont expect anything to be in stock or turn up promptly :lol2:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I didnt even get an e-mail that my order had been dispatched......

and apparently I have to travel to Cov to pick up the order within 2 days or it will be sent back and I will have to pay £15.....

I might just call and cancel the order, the prices are cheap, but for the hassle id rather pay more


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

I've used them once, I didn't like the lack of communication - I never do - but the ordered arrived OK.

I've seen one or two other posts on the forum where users have stated they've had issues with this company.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Funny you should say this. I ordered off them about 3 weeks ago, and it turned up last week. Despite multiple emails advising them I would need a phone call to arrange a delivery date as I work shifts, i didnt get one. Thankfully, it came at 11am on a day I had to leave for work at 12:45pm. 
Regarding the 'out of stock items' at no point was I advised they were out of stock, or suggest a replacement product. I instead got a note in the box telling me they were not instock. Despite me paying additional postage for a 26l bag of aspen, they didnt refund the postage when it wasnt instock. Im still chasing that up......


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

my mate just ordered the rest of his chameleon set up from them,nearly a hundred pound spent came in less than a week,never used them myself yet though


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I have spent all day chasing them, and I cannot believe the rudeness of the lady in the warehouse, I am currently on the phone to the courier.

Ah, have just been told they have sent it on a saturday delivery, but this is bacause I chased down thier suppliers (who are Peregrin and can be reached on 08451307724 if anyone needs to know) I made them send an e-mail while I was on the phone telling the couriers to send the parcel to me tomorrow, and then phoned the couriers and made them check thier e-mails.

What a load of hassel for some faunariums and a heat mat, ill never use them again!!!

and if anyone needs the courier service, if they are out of stock the suppliers send out the order through Amtrak.

also the warehouse close at 7pm, they leave the answer phone on and choose when they pick up, the number for them is 01932259455:whistling2:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Only used them for frozen food. Despite the website, they had sod all in stock! Gave the reason that the 2 main suppliers in the UK had closed down as they can make more breeding mice for pets than food, and that shops with lots in are importing from Europe, also claimed that the price of frozen will go up because of this. Despite this, what they did have was good quality and the cheapest I have seen, just don't expect to be able to buy large bulk amounts. 
In general, they had VERY little herp stuff on the shelves, mainly aimed at horses and dogs.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Funny you should say this. I ordered off them about 3 weeks ago, and it turned up last week. Despite multiple emails advising them I would need a phone call to arrange a delivery date as I work shifts, i didnt get one. Thankfully, it came at 11am on a day I had to leave for work at 12:45pm.
> Regarding the 'out of stock items' at no point was I advised they were out of stock, or suggest a replacement product. I instead got a note in the box telling me they were not instock. Despite me paying additional postage for a 26l bag of aspen, they didnt refund the postage when it wasnt instock. Im still chasing that up......


 
exactly what happened to me!!! and the woman was really nasty on the phone and not willing to help me at all!


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

We've had trouble too.. so will never order from them again... we ordered red slate... never ever got it! We got charged for it.... got fed up with chasing them... they shouldn't allow you to order items which are out of stock.


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Yup! Me too....afraid soo..

Ordered over £200 worth of stuff from them on the 4th of February.... even though their website states that if you order anything that is out of stock, meaning they have to order it in for you you will have your delivery within 10 days.... On the 20th February I called them, they took my number and said would ring back when they tracked it down....I called back on the 26th February and they said,,Oh! yes we will post it tomorrow.....

Order arrived 28th February with a note in the box telling me 1/2 my order was not in stock and I hadn't been charged for the out of stock items (first of them letting me know!!).....

1 or the items I ordered that did arrive was smashed to bits (but no broken bits in the box, so had been sent like that.....), called them up and they wanted photos....

Sent them an email on 28th February with images attached and described the damage and the problem...recieved a reply saying they would order a new one in and send it to me.....

Called them on the 31st March to ask them where this replacement was as I was STILL waiting.....recieved a reply telling me to tell them all about the problem as the person dealing with it had left the company.....emailed them back AGAIN with a copy of the original email with pics etc...

Got a reply 2nd of April saying they would issue a refund for the item as they could no longer stock it.... (even though it is still for sale on their website....!!)

Never, will I deal with them again....:bash:

EDIT - That refund is STILL not on my credit card...which I can check online....

Also, forgot to mention....I enquired why part of my postage cost was not refunded as the order actually sent was much smaller than actually ordered and you are charged by weight...was informed the items missing didn't weigh enough for this to make a difference....and no refund given for this.....

The items missing included 2 bags of 26lt substrates and various wooden decor????


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

for those of you whove got missing stuff or cant get in touch with anyone (nasty woman admittted to me they dont answer the phone but will listen to voicemail messages!?!?!?!!!!!!!) phone this number and ask for mark-he's the manager of surrey pet supplies and "*feels that the reptile suppliers are brilliant and has brilliant feedback regarding orders*" and who has "*never had a complaint*"
01932 221996


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol have any of you ever been to this shop? Have you seen the hormonal old trouts that work there? I have ordered loads from them and once they sent the wrong product, I emailed them and they sent me the right one two days later and didnt ask me to send back the wrong one. No problems with them but they never have anything in stock in the actual shop.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I really hope i dont have a problem.
I ordered 50 quids worth last night.
I hope it comes next week.
How long should it take ?
I should of just ordered from somewhere that i trust.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

SelinaRealm said:


> .I enquired why part of my postage cost was not refunded as the order actually sent was much smaller than actually ordered and you are charged by weight...was informed the items missing didn't weigh enough for this to make a difference....and no refund given for this.....
> 
> The items missing included 2 bags of 26lt substrates and various wooden decor????


I was missing a 26l bag of aspen, and a plant. Got £3 something refunded for postage. So yes, it does weight enough to have an effect!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

chameleonpaul said:


> I really hope i dont have a problem.
> I ordered 50 quids worth last night.
> I hope it comes next week.
> How long should it take ?
> I should of just ordered from somewhere that i trust.



According to thier site it should take around 3 working days, it will probably be around 2 weeks, hope there is nothing you need urgently?


----------



## mini coz (Feb 20, 2008)

hi im paulskins m8 an i spent near on hundred pound all come in 3 days no prob goin 2 use them again 2nyt hope del is as gd as it was last time. sent few emails 2 them aswell an all answered the next. sorry for the rest of u hope they sort thing out as they r cheap.:2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

where is the actual shop?? can you go in and look around or is it a non public shop katiec??


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Its in hersham. Its a huge pet suplies place, not just reptile stuff. Infact the reptile section is only a small portion of the store. They have reps and animals out back/upstairs, though dont sell them AFAIK.

After reading the website, the animal section is known as 'Hersham Zoo', wierd. I havent seen the animals before as I didnt know they were there.

4 Lyon Road
Hersham
Surrey
KT12 3PU

Google is your friend


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

retri said:


> I have spent all day chasing them, and I cannot believe the rudeness of the lady in the warehouse, I am currently on the phone to the courier.
> 
> Ah, have just been told they have sent it on a saturday delivery, but this is bacause I chased down thier suppliers (who are Peregrin and can be reached on 08451307724 if anyone needs to know) I made them send an e-mail while I was on the phone telling the couriers to send the parcel to me tomorrow, and then phoned the couriers and made them check thier e-mails.
> 
> ...


Waited in all day for parcel to arrive, was told it would be before 12:30, phoned the depot, asked if it was coming and was told that there was nothhing going to either of the adresses I gave them :cussing:


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

They have loads of reps and exotic birds, they are getting more normal domestic animals, i.e rabbits, etc. Im not sure you guys would agree with the way they keep all of their animals but it is very educational for kids i guess. They dont sell animals which is good, the animal bit is upstairs as soon as you walk in the main door, its called the education centre, there is also an equine bit up there too!


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

retri said:


> According to thier site it should take around 3 working days, it will probably be around 2 weeks, hope there is nothing you need urgently?



There is a few things I need cause im getting 2 new geckos at the weekend.
jeez.
What if im not in when they come, what do they do ?
Is there anyway of checking when the order will be dispatched ??


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

chameleonpaul said:


> There is a few things I need cause im getting 2 new geckos at the weekend.
> jeez.
> What if im not in when they come, what do they do ?
> Is there anyway of checking when the order will be dispatched ??


They only way to check on the order is phone them, they will probably tell you its coming from the supplier and they dont know,,then you will need to check with peregrin, then amtrak or city link.....

anyway, I had the same thing, luckily we had a spere stat, as I ordered the monday before last, then got my snakes at the weekend, and I still dont have my order.....

if you are not home, they will redeliver the next day and if you are not home again you will have to collect, they dont tell you when they are coming, and wont give you a time even if you ask.

if you have to pick it up from depot, my closest depot is Coventry and im in northampton, they aernt exactly localto many places.

My advise would be chase it and make sure they have instructions to leave it with a neighbour, and I would check this with the delivery company as they dont always pass the message on.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I wish I'd read this thread before I placed my order with them :bash:

I'm on working day 7 since the order was placed. They have til friday and I'm gonna rant again.

I ranted last friday, only to be curtly told my order could take 7-10 working days.

I was never informed that the items are out of stock, or I wouldn't have ordered them :censor:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> I wish I'd read this thread before I placed my order with them :bash:
> 
> I'm on working day 7 since the order was placed. They have til friday and I'm gonna rant again.
> 
> ...


 
Alot of people know how you feel :war:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG!! I've had a dispatched items email!!

Says they should arrive today..........


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Durhamchance said:


> OMG!! I've had a dispatched items email!!
> 
> Says they should arrive today..........


Great news.....:lol2:

Good luck on all your order being in there and not half of it with a note saying the rest is out of stock and you have been refunded for those.......but been bumped on the postage cost....:bash:.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG!!

Everything has arrived! :mf_dribble:


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Durhamchance said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Everything has arrived! :mf_dribble:


OMG!! :lol2:

They must have been reading the forum....:lol2:

Lucky you.....: victory:


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

So will I get an email when they dispatch ?
I had an email saying it was being processed.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

chameleonpaul said:


> So will I get an email when they dispatch ?
> I had an email saying it was being processed.


I got that liike 2 secs after the order was placed then no email to say it'll be dispatched


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i've used them a few times now, my last delivery turned up on wednesday, great, only took a few days 

i think your delivery depends if they have it in stock, its either really quick ot really slow with no communication


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Everything has arrived! :mf_dribble:



I have found that after looking in more detail, most of the problems are with the suppliers if somethinf is not in stock. 

Your order must have been in stock.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

SelinaRealm said:


> OMG!! :lol2:
> 
> They must have been reading the forum....:lol2:
> 
> Lucky you.....: victory:


Thay have read the forum, I sent links to any threads on them to thier manager, apparently he was very shocked and is talking about no longer doing reptile supplies.....


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh that was clever lol.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I dont think he will stop, but he needs to realise that if he only advertises what he has in stock, most of the problams will stop


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Its sad to see the way this shop has gone downhill, i used to order from them on a regular basis, their prices couldnt be beaten and i always used to recieve an email asking which day id like my items to be delivered. 

I recently ordered a few items from them and didnt receive any contact from them at all, only 2 of the 5 items id ordered turned up and although i wasnt charged for the missing items it just would have been nice to be told the reason why?, i.e out of stock. Until i saw my credit card statement which just billed me for the 2 items i was still wondering whether the other 3 would be sent at a later date, so a simple email would have saved a lot of trouble.

I guess this is a common problem with alot of businesses/companies, the bigger they get the worse they treat their customers :sad:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

oh well there are plenty of other shops about. it is a shame when such a large company slowly goes down hill . you could try exoticsandtropics.com ??


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i hear they blow..

jk..shameless plug, well done.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

well i ordered 3 AHS heaters weeks ago and i sent an email 2 days ago and got a response the next day telling em they were out of stock with the supplier and i would get 1 int he next 2 days with the rest of my order and would be refunded for the other 2. why had i been charged if they hadn't been sent out yet? I recieved the order today, and guess what? no AHS unit. :bash: says out of stock on the delivery note. i'm getting a refund tomorrow for the last one. To cap it off the reflector i ordered doesn't fit in the top of the viv-tek vivarium i'm using so i gotta send that back too at my cost. so all in all i have paid 5.99 delivery plus what it's gonna cost to send the reflector back and i have a small exo-terra hide and a heat bulb to show for it :censor:

If i'd been told they were out of stock instead of just being forgotten about i would have cancelled it and got them from somewhere else weeks ago.....


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

OMG, I just got a email !!!!
It gave me a link and then i have to enter either a 'city job link number' or a 'customer reference' to track it.
Where do I get these codes ??

I hope they will deliver it soon !!


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

I waited a week for my order....Which was a huuuuuuuuuuge guinea pig run and loads of rep stuff...all in order...got here quick and packaged up nicely.
Maybe im lucky...dont know if id use them again after reading this....


----------



## rcimino (Apr 10, 2008)

*Alternative source of equipment in Surrey!*

If any of you are in the Surrey area and pi**ed off with the service you get from them, you could always try my shop! It's a general pet shop with a small reptile section, so don't just call and expect to find what you want, but do ring and let us know what you want and we will do our best to match their prices. We pride ourselves on our customer service, and will ring you when the requested items arrive - we get deliveries from specialist reptile wholesalers twice a week. As of now we are not doing e-commerce or mail order, so this only applies to anyone willing to travel to The Haslemere Pet Company, Haslemere, Surrey. Tel: 01428 643279

Would also be delighted to hear from anyone wishing to sell captive bred reptiles or secondhand vivs and heating equipment!

Hope you don't mind the flagrant self-advertising:lol2:


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

retri said:


> Thay have read the forum, I sent links to any threads on them to thier manager, apparently he was very shocked and is talking about no longer doing reptile supplies.....


I hope they do not stop doing reptile supplies!
They do not have a lot of stock in store and do order everything in, so it does take a little longer, but the prices are sooo much cheaper than other places.
I have never had any problems with them, they have always called me to let me know that what i have ordered has arrived and in store the staff are helpful. 
There are no other good places to get stuff in this area, so SPS, please don't stop doing reptile stuff :lol2:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

think you just need to look around . i personally wouldn't go somewhere if i knew the customer service is as bad as this place seems


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I have to add to this that the actual shop, Surrey Pet Supplies is awesome! I went there this weekend, there is tons of reptile equipment and substrates, the prices cant be beaten (that I'm aware of) and the staff were very friendly and helpful.

The 'zoo' upstairs was very cool and I was pretty impressed at their setups and space too.

Lovely place


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Crownan said:


> I have to add to this that the actual shop, Surrey Pet Supplies is awesome! I went there this weekend, there is tons of reptile equipment and substrates, the prices cant be beaten (that I'm aware of) and the staff were very friendly and helpful.
> 
> The 'zoo' upstairs was very cool and I was pretty impressed at their setups and space too.
> 
> Lovely place


 
You should have said, i would have met ya there! :whip:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> You should have said, i would have met ya there! :whip:


 
Didnt realise or think of that!

Next time I'll give ya a shout :no1:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I hope they continue to do reptile stuff, they're my local shop, only 10 minutes away, far cheaper than anywhere else around here and I buy nearly all of my supplies there!
I'm one of those people who's never had a problem with them, even the few times I've had to use mail order because they didn't have what I wanted in stock. My stuff arrived in good time, good condition, and was exactly what I'd ordered.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I got it all !!!!    
IM chuffed, and i dare say i may use them again, but order in ADVANCE !!!!


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

I've spoken to the owner regarding the comments that have been posted on RFUK the past week or so, and suffice to say he was a bit concerned about the feedback and has taken action to prevent further problems with online ordering. 

The website Surrey Pet Supplies supplies products for UK dogs, cats and other pets UK should now only have items that are actually in stock as available to buy, products that are out of stock will be listed as such. The problems with partial oders before was due to the suppliers not having all the items in stock themselves, meaning the shop and then the customers would have to wait for their full orders to arrive. To help prevent this, more space in the warehouse is due to be dedicated to reptile goods, meaning the need to wait on the suppliers lottery style of delivering should stop and the order processing and delivery times for customers should be more consistent.

If you are local, items that aren't in stock can still be ordered for collection. I've ordered conticos and lab style rodents cages before which SPS do not typically stock, but both times after placing the order on a Monday, the items have arrived Tuesday afternoon. Deliveries are 2-3 times a week depending on supplier (Peregrine, Pedigree etc) so if you can collect in person it's pretty quick...


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I am very glad that he has decided to take this action as when my Oh spoke with him he was talking about stopping completely after seeing the post.

Great to hear this Mark :2thumb:

I plan to order from you again soon: victory:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds good, I'd hate to lose such a good supplier right on my doorstep!


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

oldelpaso said:


> I've spoken to the owner regarding the comments that have been posted on RFUK the past week or so, and suffice to say he was a bit concerned about the feedback and has taken action to prevent further problems with online ordering.
> 
> The website Surrey Pet Supplies supplies products for UK dogs, cats and other pets UK should now only have items that are actually in stock as available to buy, products that are out of stock will be listed as such. The problems with partial oders before was due to the suppliers not having all the items in stock themselves, meaning the shop and then the customers would have to wait for their full orders to arrive. To help prevent this, more space in the warehouse is due to be dedicated to reptile goods, meaning the need to wait on the suppliers lottery style of delivering should stop and the order processing and delivery times for customers should be more consistent.
> 
> ...



Great news Mike  is this why there has also been a change in the range on the website ?


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok, I will probably give them another go then.


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

the-tick said:


> Great news Mike  is this why there has also been a change in the range on the website ?


Yupyup, Mark has removed all the lines that weren't actually on the premises so the range has been somewhat slashed on the site. However he's ordered a ridiculous amount of stock of which some arrived yesterday, so he'll be updating the products on the site as he works through it all...

I'm kinda glad I'm not involved in any of the ordering/sales though, sounds like too much hard work to me! :jump:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

New stock you say? Better get my ass down there ASAP! lol

Any info as to whats now available? Is the site updated yet?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

had a look a couple of days ago, wernt much, looked yesterday and looks like new stock is in :no1:


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

Crownan said:


> New stock you say? Better get my ass down there ASAP! lol
> 
> Any info as to whats now available? Is the site updated yet?


Some has for sure, but there's plenty more on the way, I think it's a case of building up levels of everything Mark wants to stock, and the site should be updated as and when it all comes in. If it's something popular and it's not there it's always worth calling or emailing as he's trying each week to get stuff in that people want. Iif he knows there's a demand for things then he'll get them in. I know he's keen not to have products on the site again that aren't in the warehouse, as having to order from the suppliers for immediate customer orders has caused him a lot of headaches recently... :whistling2:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

w00t are the exoterra terrariums coming back for instore stock ?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

the-tick said:


> w00t are the exoterra terrariums coming back for instore stock ?


They are already on the site :2thumb:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

*in best panto tradition*

ohhhhhhh not they're not


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Must have gone out of stock then....


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh terraniums lol, thought you said faunariums :crazy:


----------



## lilacgeorge (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm gonna go down to SPS on the 26th (as can't go this weekend) so will let you know my views! Have got everything crossed they have a good range as Surrey is crap for reptile shops! Although they aren't down the road as such, it'll be worth travelling if they have the goods... we'll see....


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

they have ceased all rep kit sales

well feck my old boots it's back !!!!!


----------



## MrEd (Jul 12, 2008)

Surrey reptile places, if any of you are near guildford east clandon garden centre and reptile shop are pretty decent


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

MrEd said:


> Surrey reptile places, if any of you are near guildford east clandon garden centre and reptile shop are pretty decent


 Agreed.Probably the best in the area


----------

